# 6' tall on Medium OCR?



## comsense (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi

I have a large OCR composite and am thinking of getting a medium because I have a short torso & short arms - just wondering if there are any taller riders on Medium sized frames and their views?

Thanks


----------



## doug928 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am 6' with a 31" inseam. The medium works fine for me. I have a medium TCR also. The large top tube just stretched me out too far. Hope this helps.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 4, 2008)

Depends on your inseam, if possible I would try to take a medium and medium/large frame out for a spin.


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

comsense said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a large OCR composite and am thinking of getting a medium because I have a short torso & short arms - just wondering if there are any taller riders on Medium sized frames and their views?
> 
> Thanks


Keep in mind the smaller bike has also a shorter headtube so the saddle to handlebar drop will be greater. I am 5-10; 34 inch inseam and ride a large; 575 mm TT (they did not make the M/L when i bought mine) with a short stem (90mm) I found the taller headtube more comfortable. I think they also make a M/L now, which may be a better fit for you.


----------



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

I am six feet tall and have a medium, it is just right for me. I am 45-years-old and cannot stretch out like a young puppie so anything larger would not have worked. I just need to go with a slightly higher seatpost. 



comsense said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a large OCR composite and am thinking of getting a medium because I have a short torso & short arms - just wondering if there are any taller riders on Medium sized frames and their views?
> 
> Thanks


----------

